# Happy Birthday Bloodshed Bros !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You are now legal.
Happy Birthday (Jeromy or Zach)!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, My friend. Please be careful, but make sure you have fun. It is could be the best birthday you ever have. I would tell you to not do anything I wouldn't do, but then you would get trouble..:googly:


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a great Birthday.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Bros!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you everyone

dont worry ed we arnt goin to crazy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just remember, it's all fun and games until someone pukes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

tell me about it haha
we did get carded as soon as we walked into the casino last night


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to the bloodshed boys!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day Lads


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 21st Birthday Bloodshed!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WooHoo all legal 'n stuff now! Hope your Big 21 is going great! Stay out of jail and keep a wastebasket next to the bed when you pass out tonight just in case.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT big happy birthday....bros!!!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy belated belated. heh


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

happy birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...hope it was a great one!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, BB


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you to everyone


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy belated! Tip my Ghoul Ale to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday, hope you had a blast....and didn't do any jail time !


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------

